# Asus P8Z68 Lucid Virtu Problem



## esudip (Sep 30, 2011)

*[SOLVED] Asus P8Z68 Lucid Virtu Problem*

Hello All,

I just brought an Asus P8Z68-V Motherboard and an Intel i5-2500K processor but I am unable to start Lucid virtu when I connect the VGA cable to PCI-E Graphics card (d-Mode) but it works well when I connect VGA to Motherboard (i-mode).

When I try to run Lucid-Virtu the error occurs *" No Intel HD Sandy bridge family Graphics Family device was found "  
*
I these made configuration to bios
1) iGpu for i-mode
2) PCI-E/PCI for d-mode

i also made this PCI/iGpu
But all this not worked well 

The screen shot attached when I booted machine with PCI-E i.e. d-mode.

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6163/6197155652_5fb374f81d.jpg


----------



## Cilus (Sep 30, 2011)

Did you install the Lucid Virtue software?


----------



## Tenida (Sep 30, 2011)

First select both onboard and pcie graphics from bios, then only the virtue software will be installed.


----------



## esudip (Sep 30, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Did you install the Lucid Virtue software?



Yes I Did......
but it installed only when I enable iGpu in BIOS.
it is unable to install when i select PCI-E in BIOS.



Tenida said:


> First select both onboard and pcie graphics from bios, then only the virtue software will be installed.



No It is not.......It give above Error........*No Intel HD Graphics device found*


----------



## Tenida (Sep 30, 2011)

Try this


*i.imgur.com/Er03O.jpg

This is how to select/deselect *Virtu*. To* enable Virtu*, *the iGPU Multi-Monitor option must be set to 'Enabled'.* *For d-Mode, the 'Initiate Graphics Adapter' should be in the PCIe/PCI option*, and the monitor connected to a dGPU. For i-Mode, change the option to 'iGPU', and on reboot connect the monitor to the integrated graphics connectors on the IO Panel.


----------



## esudip (Sep 30, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Try this
> 
> 
> *i.imgur.com/Er03O.jpg
> ...



Yes Bro I did Exact same thing...... It boots up well But when I tries to install the virtu software it gives me the above error.


----------



## Tenida (Sep 30, 2011)

You connected dvi/vga  jack to onboard gfx or pcie gfx??


----------



## esudip (Sep 30, 2011)

Tenida said:


> You connected dvi/vga  jack to onboard gfx or pcie gfx??



Yes I have Connected DVI to VGA Convertor to my Graphics card bcoz I am using my old Dell 17" LCD Screen !!!
*www.tvcables.co.uk/images//items/vga-to-dvi.jpg

Is this the Problem ??


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 30, 2011)

^^No that shoudnt be...

Can u find the LucidLogix® Virtu™ icon in the notification area??


----------



## esudip (Sep 30, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> ^^No that shoudnt be...
> 
> Can u find the LucidLogix® Virtu™ icon in the notification area??



No It is Not able to Install plz see the Screenshot.......


----------



## Ayuclack (Sep 30, 2011)

Follow These Steps...

Install Both onboard and GPU Card Drives.
Install Virtu Software 
In Bios Select Lucid D mode for graphic card as main card
or I mode for onboard....
It should now be working fine


----------



## RCuber (Sep 30, 2011)

I had this problem on my Intel DH67BL board.. I had to update my BIOS. after that I got a new option in my GFX settings in the BIOS. I cant remember the exact method I had used to fix this issue. I am going out of town today so cant check it


----------



## esudip (Sep 30, 2011)

Ayuclack said:


> Follow These Steps...
> 
> Install Both onboard and GPU Card Drives.


Installed Both



> Install Virtu Software



Unable to install..........Plz see the Screenshot it says Unable to find Intel HD Graphics



> In Bios Select Lucid D mode for graphic card as main card
> or I mode for onboard....



There is no such setting in BIOS but as per the manual from Asus i select PCIE/PCI to activate d-mode
And when I put it on iGpu that is i-mode the Lucid Installs and worls well but i am not happy when i run any game which need Higher Graphic. And As per the Manual from Asus they also recommends d-mode.


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 30, 2011)

If all the things said in manual doesn't work, try bios update.. Or contact asus customer care..


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Sep 30, 2011)

I had face the same prob
but dont worry it not such a big issue 
first update your bios 
then just install the driver for intel hd graphics 
after that install lucid logix 
it will work
for intel graphics and other driver  uses this link
IntelÂ® Driver Update Utility
for asus bios 
check the asus official site


----------



## esudip (Oct 1, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> If all the things said in manual doesn't work, try bios update.. Or contact asus customer care..



I have updated the BIOS to the Latest One 



SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> I had face the same prob
> but dont worry it not such a big issue
> first update your bios
> then just install the driver for intel hd graphics
> ...



All things I did......
1) Updated the BIOS
2) Installed HD  Graphics
3) Lucis virtu softwares installs when i put it on i-mode and it wont work in d-mode
4) Driver Update Utility ran yesterday
5) BIOS Update from ASUS Site ofcourse


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 1, 2011)

^^U should contact Asus support...


----------



## esudip (Oct 1, 2011)

Problem SOLVED......

I reset the BIOS to default setting and I did All settings again.......It happens.

Thanks All for Supporting .......Now I am going to take Full Advantage of Z68


----------



## masterkd (Dec 6, 2011)

currently i have started to study on lucid and I have some questions

1. how much performance hit will be there if i use it in i-mode
2. what are the advantages of d-mode..i mean d-mode supports only media espresso and media converter 7..so if i don't use them then there is no advantage, right??


----------

